# WOODTURNERS CONVENTION



## Tonyc53 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI I'M BACK AGAIN,

You might remember I posted this earlier:

*I know this is very much premature to ask but, would you think of a "WOODTURNERS CONVENTION" right here in Nassau Bahamas OR would a CRUISE be better?*

Now the thing is, I need some numbers from you to see if it's worth the while, then I can talk to the Hotels and such. So which would you prefer? And I do know that *COST* and other *FACTORS* have to be considered.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 28, 2005)

Would love some time in Nassau.. but no way I could afford it... especially considering I HAVE to take SWHTM and LSWHTM along..


----------

